# Just got geranddaddy sweet potato



## moopups

He is the biggest one I have ever seen, about 10 inches long and fully 5 inches in diameter, the 'jumbo species' of sweet potato. This is going to have runners in the spring, called slips that will be used to plant a big patch. Later in spring I will cut and ship slips to anyone whom askes. There will be a limited supply.


----------



## uncle Will in In.

To get really big sweet potatoes, is to watch where your cat planted his nugget in the fresh garden soil, then set a plant right beside it. Be careful.


----------



## rwinsouthla

Pictures? I wish I had had my digital camera about 4 years ago. I got one that got left behind and grew about two months too long. It was 14 inches long and a good 5-6 inches in diameter. It weighed 6 lbs!!!


----------

